# MIB II: Bugs, workarounds, fixes



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll update this top post periodically. The purpose of this thread is to identify bugs and weirdnesses pertaining to MIB II, how to reproduce the bugs, how to work around the bugs, and how to get your dealer to update MIB II to resolve them. 

*MIB II Problems*

For now I think the format should look like this:

*Car:*
*HW/SW version:*
*Problem:*
*Workaround:*

Here are a couple of examples to get us started. If you post a problem I'll quote you in this top post so we can see all issues at a glance. Once we have a solid list we can go after VW for an update.

001
*Car*: 2016 GTI Autobahn
*HW/SW version*: H25/0241
*Problem*: Subwoofer level control sometimes isn't visible. It should be in Menu -> Audio.
*Workaround*: I don't know.

002
*Car*: 2016 GTI Autobahn
*HW/SW version*: H25/0241
*Problem:* While in CarPlay and listening to FM, volume control is inoperative or controls voice volume instead of the radio volume.
*Workaround:* Turn the infotainment unit off and on.



htmlspinnr said:


> 003
> *Car:* 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
> *HW/SW version:* H25/0241
> *Problem:* After turning on the car, tuner may occasionally not lock onto a station (silence, no HD signal lock, no station logo)
> ...




*MIB II Updates*

*0241* seems to be the version shipping in 2016 Rs and GTIs.

*0245* has been observed on some GTIs (but not mine). It includes a boost pressure meter in the "Car -> Selection -> Sport" screen. We don't yet know how to get a dealer to update a car to this version. Somebody said VW was perplexed that it had made it into the wild as it was supposed to be unreleased for now. That sounds implausible (see below). We don't know which, if any, of the above issues are fixed in 0245.

*0597* has been seen in a non-nav MIB II unit with hardware ID 620 in a GTI model S.


----------



## themyst (Oct 10, 2015)

There is a periodic lag when switching tracks using a streaming service over bluetooth (with offline cache) e.g. Rhapsody, Apple Music. After 10-15 seconds, it'll just push all those track switches at once.

I have this Performance monitor on my '16 S; and there was an addendum in my manuals instructing us on how to use it. It doesn't seem to be a mistake.


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool thanks. Please post if you happen to see any of the issues reported under 0241 above.


----------



## htmlspinnr (Aug 14, 2015)

I've had loads of problems. Let me summarize a few:

*Car:* 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
*HW/SW version:* H25/0241
*Problem:* After turning on the car, tuner may occasionally not lock onto a station (silence, no HD signal lock, no station logo)
*Workaround:* Tune to another preset, then back. Station will then acquire/lock correctly. 

*Car:* 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
*HW/SW version:* H25/0241
*Problem:* When starting, NAV unit appears to come up from a cold boot, takes longer to process NAV data
*Workaround:* Nothing - just wait.

*Car:* 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
*HW/SW version:* H25/0241
*Problem:* When starting on the #4 FM preset, pressing the "previous preset" (track left) button on the steering wheel jumps to the #1 preset instead of #3 preset
*Workaround:* Nothing - just advance forward to #3 preset.

*Car:* 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
*HW/SW version:* H25/0241
*Problem:* Android Auto locks up on the screen mid-guidance, mid voice command, etc. Voice playback reverts to phone after a momentary pause. Screen is frozen on last update from device (maps, etc. display no longer update)
*Workaround:* Unplug and plug the USB cable to restart the session. Multiple cables tried.

*Car:* 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
*HW/SW version:* H25/0241
*Problem:* Rebooting or reconnecting paired Bluetooth phone occasionally causes head unit to reboot.
*Workaround:* None.

*Car:* 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
*HW/SW version:* H25/0241
*Problem:* XM data channel lost (music plays, but title information no longer updates, Info/weather/gas prices no longer refresh, no traffic data, unit states data subscription expired - not the case). May be repeatable if parked under an awning in areas w/o terrestrial repeaters
*Workaround:* Reboot head unit with good signal.


I've experienced the subwoofer issue, as well as the volume control for Android Auto playback hanging in the foreground. The latter also required me to toggle to another screen and back. The former came back after restarting the car.


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you. I gave those numbers and added them to the top post.


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

Car: 2016 Jetta SPORT
HW/SW version: H21/0241 (Discover Media radio w/ 6.3" Nav screen)
Problem: Weather Maps (RADAR) unable to zoom in closer than 70 miles
Workaround: I don't know.

went to dealer and they said they "think" its normal? Im quite sure the first few days of the car my wife said she could zoom in much closer.
This is for the RADAR maps (where it shows green rain clouds in area)


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Unit will occasionally not connect to Samsung S5 with known good cables. It does see it but doesn't want to connect fully. It tries a few times and then stops. If I unplug it and plug it back in it works fine.

Edit: Starting Android Auto before plugging in the phone seems to clear up the issues.


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

wogeboy said:


> Weather Maps (RADAR) unable to zoom in closer than 70 miles


I bet that's by design. I can't zoom radar maps closer than 70 miles either.


----------



## Rumit (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for making this thread, I found it useful.

Question for anyone who might know: 

When connected via bluetooth (not USB/carplay), is it possible to activate Siri with any buttons?

I know when connected with the USB/Carplay, you can hold the mic button on the steering wheel for a second longer to activate Siri. That doesn't work via bluetooth.


----------



## Octo23 (Sep 10, 2013)

Good Day

I recently picked up a 2016 Tiguan with a MIB II system

Car: 2016 Tiguan (Canada) Comfortline with Appearance Package
HW/SW version: H25/0241
Problem: SD card is initially seen, but will disappear once music is playing
Workaround: Pull out and re-insert the SD card will get you another 20 seconds of music.

I need to double check the SD card matches the specifications in the manual.

Follow-up:
The SD card was as the manual indicated, however I swapped it for the one in my DSLR, some size and specs. This one works perfectly. So Kingston SD card 64GB was bad, but Lexar SD 64GD was good.


----------



## vittriano (Nov 18, 2015)

I've seen most of the issues in your list. Here are two new ones that I have.

*Car*: 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
*HW/SW version*: H25/0241
*Problem:* Carplay with Spotify, whenever I select a playlist the screen jumps up a level and I have to select the playlist again.
*Workaround:* select the playlist twice.

*Car*: 2016 Golf R DCC/NAV
*HW/SW version*: H25/0241
*Problem:* Random Bluetooth audio dropout for 1/2 second maybe twice an hour.
*Workaround:* none


Workaround suggestions to issues you listed and I have dealt with. 

001
*Car*: 2016 GTI Autobahn
*HW/SW version*: H25/0241
*Problem*: Subwoofer level control sometimes isn't visible. It should be in Menu -> Audio.
*Workaround*: *Update:*My dealer thought the issue was due to a loose subwoofer cable. I proved it wasn't because anytime the subwoofer control is missing the subwoofer thumps at full blast.

002
*Car*: 2016 GTI Autobahn
*HW/SW version*: H25/0241
*Problem:* While in CarPlay and listening to FM, volume control is inoperative or controls voice volume instead of the radio volume.
*Workaround:* Turn the infotainment unit off and on. *Update:* Go back to Carplay, play a song with Apple music app (Spotify didn't work), while song is playing switch to FM.


----------



## Peter V. (Nov 20, 2015)

*My subwoofer issue related to SD card problem*

I have a new 2016 Golf R with DCC/NAV and MIB II, and began to experience the subwoofer issue recently as well.
The subwoofer control would intermittently disappear, reappear, and disappear again.
I then thought this might have started after I began to use a new 8 GB SD card with a lot of music on it, so I looked into the card further and discovered that I had placed over 1,000 tracks on the top level of the card (no sub-folders; all tracks were simply in a folder named "MUSIC").
I then read the manual, and found out the the maximum number of tracks allowed on any level within the SD card directories is 1,000.
So I put back in my previous (4 GB) card, which contains less than 1,000 songs -- and the subwoofer issue resolved.
I've tested it for a few days now, multiple times, and no longer have any problems with the subwoofer control disappearing (whether I'm using the SD card as the source or another audio source).
So from this I conclude that, at least in my case, the SD card user error (placing over 1,000 songs on the top and only level of the card) seems likely to have been causing the MIB II system error (disappearance of the subwoofer control).
I'd be curious to see if anyone else having the subwoofer control issue might also have over 1,000 items on a single level of their SD card.


----------



## McJaggleToes (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't even have a SD card inserted, and I have the subwoofer issue.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## BayAreaTech (Aug 29, 2004)

Just wanted to give you guys some information: As of 11/30/15 

For minor MIB2 functionality concerns there is a software update *coming* to address these concerns.
There are a couple of things the dealer can do right now that *MAY* resolve these concerns temporarily until the software is available. 
Concerns that will be addressed: 
•	Compass in MFI not reading the right direction 
•	Subwoofer soft key is greyed out (on cars with the Fender system)
•	Radio randomly reboots 
•	Clock in cluster changes time on its own 
•	Saved information is lost (including presets and navigation data)
•	Telephone will not automatically connect via Bluetooth
•	MFI reads “Starting Compass” 


Reminder : There is no update yet! But is on the way. If your at the dealership they have a few things they can do that MAY temporarily fix the MIB2 concerns. This information comes from TT 91-15-06


----------



## Peter V. (Nov 20, 2015)

*How to update software when available?*

When the update is available, can we install it ourselves via the MIB II interface? 
Or does updating require a visit to the dealer?
Thanks for the information!


----------



## BayAreaTech (Aug 29, 2004)

Peter V. said:


> When the update is available, can we install it ourselves via the MIB II interface?
> Or does updating require a visit to the dealer?
> Thanks for the information!


I highly doubt that the software will be publicly available. My guess a trip to the dealer is going to be necessary to be programmed though the scan tool. 

Once an official release for the update I'll let you guys know.


----------



## mooton (Nov 26, 2015)

I started another thread in this forum before I found this one specific to MIB II problems, so I'll restate the problem here in the format requested.

*Car*: 2016 Golf SportWagen S TSI, Non-navigation
*HW/SW version*: 620/0597 (Media codec 1.2.0, Bluetooth version 3407)
*Problem*: App-Connect stopped working ("You can activate the function by buying an activation key from your VW dealer"). Voice commands stopped working ("You can activate 'speech operation' by buying an activation key. Please contact your dealer."). Bluetooth stopped working.
*Workaround*: There was no workaround. Had to visit the dealer and they did a "hard reset". I had previously tried all the recommendations here: reset the system via the screen; unhooked the battery for 1 hour (strangely, that didn't lose the radio settings) and neither of those worked.

So, it seems fine now, I don't trust that the it won't lose that functionality again. The dealer claimed it was the first time they'd seen that problem and didn't know how to fix it - it just so happened that their hard reset worked. I'm hopeful that a new software update will address many of these problems though I don't look forward to another visit to the dealer just to perform the update.


----------



## BayAreaTech (Aug 29, 2004)

There is an official TSB 91-15-010 out for updating the MIB II units in the *2016 Beetle, Beetle Convertible, Jetta, CC, Tiguan, Passat* 


only applies to vehicles equipped with PR code(s) 7UQ or I7B
Infotainment system freezes or reboots
Infotainment system turns off at random
Navigation system malfunctions or is inoperative
Navigation announcements speak in German
Adjustment of subwoofer settings sporadically unavailable in setup menu
Sirius radio issues
Compass display in instrument cluster is erratic or malfunctions
Crackling or static noise from speakers
Park pilot is inoperative or unavailable
Automatic clock update for Daylight Savings Time malfunctions
Abnormal sound output and/or delayed sound output from speakers
Android Auto malfunctions or is inoperative



I hear the one for the rest of the cars is coming soon..


----------



## paulmona (Nov 24, 2015)

Car: 2016 GTI Autobahn (Canadian)
Version: 245








Discovery with Nav.
Phone: Nexus 6 w/ Android 6.0.1

Android auto periodically disconnects but even more frustrating I can't get voice commands to work at all. Hit the microphone icon on the screen and almost immediately Google tells me it can't hear what I said, but I didn't even have time to say anything. Tried long press on steering wheel, same result. 

I've tried removing all settings from phone from car and car from phone and setting up android auto again to no avail. Argh. Just took delivery yesterday, I can't believe how buggy this infotainment system is in general. 

Anyone seen this microphone problem before?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like an update is available. I'll look forward to getting this scheduled.

http://www.goapr.com/support/tsb/91n9mibbulletinver2.pdf


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

spblat said:


> Looks like an update is available. I'll look forward to getting this scheduled.
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/support/tsb/91n9mibbulletinver2.pdf


thanks for the info.. my software on my discovery media (2016 jetta) shows 0241.
Guess I will need an update


----------



## psn (May 22, 2012)

wogeboy said:


> thanks for the info.. my software on my discovery media (2016 jetta) shows 0241.
> Guess I will need an update


Jetta here too. Let me know how the update turns out. We are having a lot of trouble with never-ending connecting/disconnecting of our iPhones via Carplay.


----------



## mooton (Nov 26, 2015)

I had mine installed yesterday. So far, it's been OK. Haven't had any issues where it doesn't recognize that the phone was connected, however, twice, I've had the volume freeze up where changing it from the dial or the steering wheel is ignored. A quick power cycle of the MIB II seems to fix it right away. So, I'm happier than where I was before.


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

wogeboy said:


> thanks for the info.. my software on my discovery media (2016 jetta) shows 0241.
> Guess I will need an update


Called dealer for apt to get software update and woman on phone says there are no updates according to her computer for my VIN?
Do I have to ask for this update or is vw behind the 8 ball in getting info out for this update?
cheers


----------



## frooky (Nov 15, 2007)

Do we have to go to a dealer for this update? Can't someone upload the firmware to a server? I mean we're not talking about a map package or anything. Consumers should be able to update the firmware on the products they buy themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulmona (Nov 24, 2015)

TboneSteak said:


> Unfortunately that sounds like a phone issue. The only thing the Unit is doing is "mirroring" what is on your phone. I would make sure that your android auto is up to date, and that you are using an OEM phone cable, not one of those cheap gas station cables. Long press of the voice key on the screen and on the steering wheel bring up google. I have a galaxy s6 edge and it works fine. The connection issue I have seen from time to time, I just hold the power on off button on the unit and reboot it and usually that fixes it.


I'm on a nexus, I have more up to date software than any galaxy as I result. Fixed this by rebooting phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubsurfer (Dec 9, 2015)

Any word if this software update works on 2016 Jetta media II w nav etc ?
current 0241
thanks


----------



## Techsalot (Jan 28, 2016)

*Got the "Park Pilot unavailable" error today*

2016 Passat SE w/ Technology 

Device part number: 5C0035684
Hardware: H22
Software: 0245
Navigation database:
3G0919866B
0220
NAR 2015/16


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone get the update on the 2016 jetta?


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

Currently have hardware H25 and 241. Sad to say there was no update available here on my service visit today


----------



## Techsalot (Jan 28, 2016)

Wish they were a bit more on top of this like ford sync....you can upgrade it yourself on Sync....but don't get me started on the horrible interface Fords have...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubsurfer (Dec 9, 2015)

jnmarshall said:


> Currently have hardware H25 and 241. Sad to say there was no update available here on my service visit today


That sux..
Wish vw would get on the stick and update this thing


----------



## pcjabber (Nov 8, 2004)

*My experience with MIB II thus far...*

*Car:* 2016 GTI Autobahn (built(?) 10/2015, purchased 1/2016)
*HW/SW version:* H25/0241 (p/n 3Q0035876, media codec 2201.0.0.8)

I can confirm these issues on my car (numbered issues refer to spblat's OP):

001("Subwoofer" is there ~80% of the time I go in the Sound menu; I did not have a non-factory SD card installed for the first few weeks I had the car & it still exhibited this bug.)​
003(in SiriusXM; I don't listen to much FM, so can't confirm there)​
004(sometimes stays on "checking navigation data..." for a while; other [non-Nav] functions/screens usually work in the meantime)​
008(I've only seen this if the HU boots with bad XM signal, e.g. under building cover)​
SiriusXM weather maps unable to zoom beyond 70mi [wogeboy, #6](I think this is just the way SXM's info data downloads)​
I've experienced these issues, but I can't say they're not the fault of my BT-connected phone (Galaxy Note 3 VZW). I have seen the phone do some strange things with other BT devices on occasion.

lag when switching multiple tracks on BT [themyst, #2]
can't activate Siri with buttons, on BT [Rumit, #9](I tried Google Now, since I have Android; phone redials the last number called if I long-press the MIC button)​
random BT audio dropouts [vittriano, #11]

I don't currently use Android Auto, MirrorLink, or CarPlay, so I can't help there. (My phone is still running Android 4.4.2 to keep root, so no AA. And unfortunately, the Note 3 doesn't support MirrorLink.)

I have the Performance monitor gauges, including the boost PSI gauge & a "kW" gauge (guessing engine output, but the units aren't switchable to HP). I also got the addendum in the manual like themyst, but I'm too lazy to refer to it atm...

I'll be checking with my dealer this week to see if my car qualifies for the "91N9" update linked over at APR.


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

Starting to wonder if mine is legitimately defective. 

From day one I have had absolutely horrible XM reception. It drops out and shows the 'initializing' message even when there is nothing to obstruct the signal. Now today I've noticed that it keeps forgetting my XM presets -- almost every time I start the car I find my XM presets have been wiped out. 

Anyone seen this happen before? I have the H25 hardware and 0245 software. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pbyron (Dec 6, 2015)

*2016 Tiguan*

just picked up wife's new car

Car: 2016 Tiguan Comfortline Tech (Canada)
HW/SW version: H22 / 0245
Problem: can't operate phone dial pad in Android Auto (e.g. can't press "1" to listen to vmail)
Problem: phone battery slowly depletes while connected to Android Auto (Oneplus 2)
Workaround: unknown

I wondered if the problem is more to do with her phone, so I tried my newer Oneplus 3 which has been working great in my 2017 R (8" Discover Pro). My phone refuses to connect to her car at all, with or without using android auto, can't even get a basic bluetooth connection.

We will see if the dealer has an update, but searching around it seems unlikely.


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a MIB II system in my 2016 GLI, Its a non-nav unit... but Im confused as its 

Hardware: H22
Software: 0245

The same hardware and software is shown to be a NAV unit as well... is this maybe... a firmware only issue? can we get it to be a NAV unit??


----------



## typevw (Oct 21, 2016)

Under the category of bugs - Infotainment problem has now struck my Alltrack for the first time with 2100 miles on it. 
This is where the system will shut off while listening to the radio for example. Screen goes black and you have to turn the radio back on. Nav no longer works. - the display reads 'loading navigation data' or something like that.
My R had this problem when I drove it off the lot. It required a new head unit from VW.
I am dreading the hassle of taking the Alltrack in for service seeing that the R is already in service for Forward Assist issues. Both of these are 2017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## girottic (Jun 2, 2016)

Car:'17 Alltrack
HW/SW version: 840 / 751
Problem: Trivial AA issue - occasionally cannot find track track previously found using voice command 
Workaround: Restart unit and reconnect phone (Nexus 6P) 

Otherwise the unit is a joy to use!

Significant other relies on MIB II Nav and has no issues
Nav db: 3G0919866AC 0445
NAR 2016 / 17


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

jnmarshall said:


> Currently have hardware H25 and 241. Sad to say there was no update available here on my service visit today


Just had the oil changed. Dealer updated the radio. I now have H21 and 245. Don't notice any change. I also find it odd the hardware version changed.


----------



## sskamboj (May 21, 2013)

Hey all,

Not sure if this is the right place to post, and if not I apologize in advance. But I just a few days ago i got a 2017 GLI with MIB 2 w/ Nav. Everything is great, but I noticed it doesn't let you adjust the bass/mids/treble settings while you're moving. Is this as simple as using VCDS to change the speed threshold for when the car is moving. I did some tweaks last night and noticed it's set to 5 km/h in the Telematics module, but just thought I'd ask. Would you be able to direct me to the right place if you don't know the answer? 

TIA.

-Sukh


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Car:* 2017 Tiguan SEL 4MO
*HW/SW Version:* H31/0359
*Problem:* Sometimes upon startup the fader setting is incorrect. Going to the fader menu, the slider is where it should be but the sound is not. Sliding slider all the way towards front or back of car results in no change in the sound.
*Work Around:* Turning head unit off/on fixes it.


----------



## jnmarshall (Aug 25, 2011)

Thought I’d revive this old thread and see if there as been any newer dealer updates beyond 245?


----------

